# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Spiritual Song's thread <3

## Total Eclipse

This can be of any faith/ spirituality  ::):  Please post songs that center you  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Excellent singer and excellent song. This was much later in his life. Is a song based around Samson and Delilah from the bible.

----------


## Kimbra

> 



I could fall asleep to this it's so peaceful.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Song of Bernadette. 
I listen to it every night. It's my all time favorite song.

----------


## unpopularbugs



----------


## JamieWAgain

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Miy9OgOfS0

----------


## JamieWAgain

Thanks for sharing, Total Eclipse. I love it and am listening to it now.

----------


## Bean the Mean



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy

I've seen these guys live twice now, pretty awesome band.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cassie

What song was this it says  unavailable

----------


## Cassie

What song was this it says  unavailable

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> What song was this it says  unavailable



Aaron Neville - Linda ronstadt - song of Bernadette

----------


## TuanJie

Estas Tonne - Internal Flight (Remastered)

----------

